# How to check employment visa status from a foreigner moving to malaysia



## miemah

Hi everyone, Im a newbie here. Im glad i found this site. I'm a Pilipina previously working in Singapore, but I'm here in Manila at the moment with my 2 daughters. My husband is currently working in Singapore. My daughters 4 yrs old and 10 months old moved out of Singapore because our dependent pass was cancelled.

Last February, my husband got an offer, from their Company's counterpart. The said Company already started a branch in Setia Alam. The Company offered my husband a salary of 13000 rm per month. Where in, he's receiving 3,500sgd per month, but the thing is, we cant live in Singapore together plus the cost of living is high. I cant work at the moment because my youngest is still a baby. So my husband accepted the offer because we really wanted to live together and raise our kids together. 

Our questions are:

1. The company HR said, she already submitted the application form to the immigration office. It was last March 15-25. I cant remember the exact date. Now its already April 24. How long does it take for an employment pass to be approved? Are there any online website, where we can check his status?

2. I saw an expat website, where you can enter te passport no, to verify the status of the employment visa application. But when i entered my husband's passport, its all blank. is the said expat site still accurate?

3. My 4-year old daughter will be studying soon. Are there any international school that she can enter, where in she can adjust easily? I found out there's a british school in KL, but is it possible for us to travel from Setia Alam to KL everyday? Is it advisable or not?

4. Is it easy to find a house in Setia Alam? Where all the stores groceries are nearby.

5. Regarding the transportation, is it okay to commute on a public transpo? or is it advisable to have a car? Is it easy to get a drivers license there?

6. Regarding the cost of living, is 13,000rm enough for a family like us, with 2 kids? can we still save?

please please reply, we really wanted to move to Malaysia. We are already excited to start a new life there as a family. Its really hard to work and live overseas without your kids, nor your husband. We really wanted to raise them together.

Thanks in advance!


----------

